# Victoria's Secret Makeup Collection- All Swatches here



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## hil34 (Jul 11, 2010)

Brilliant Shimmer Shadow in Golddust

on top:


----------



## Junkie (Jul 11, 2010)

Top is Style Black MAC MES in Young Punk

Compared to Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush Wet/Dry eyeshadow in Plum Crazy [foiled with mixing medium] on bottom.


----------

